# Stripped tremolo screws...



## Bucketheadtwo (Apr 24, 2013)

So, I'm a little _screwed_ right now.
You know those two screws in the back of a tremolo bridge? The ones you adjust to tighten and loosen the tension of the bridge against the strings?
Well, the heads of those are stripped in my Ibanez Xiphos (Edge 3? I think that's what it is). I have to push really tight just to move them and even when I was careful, they started to strip. Now, after a super loosening to put in a wooden block and a tightening to pit the trem back in loose (all of this done over time), the screw heads are stripped and unuseable.

What do I do?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Bucketheadtwo (Apr 24, 2013)

YJGB said:


>



That is exactly how I feel right now.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 24, 2013)

Bucketheadtwo said:


> That is exactly how I feel right now.



Sorry, had to post that. No offense meant. 

Just replace them with this Tremolo Claw Screws Bulk | Allparts.com


----------



## Bucketheadtwo (Apr 24, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Sorry, had to post that. No offense meant.
> 
> Just replace them with this Tremolo Claw Screws Bulk | Allparts.com



None taken.
I looked at the link and thought "What? $20!" then realized it said bulk.
It took me a couple of seconds to realize why I would need those in bulk. 

Now I just need a way to remove a super stripped screw that's deep in a guitar...


----------



## mwcarl (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd just cut the screws near the head and then unscrew them out using pliers. You should then be able to replace them with screws that have the same size and thread using the existing screw holes. Just be careful not to ding the guitar while reefing on the screws.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 24, 2013)

Bucketheadtwo said:


> None taken.
> I looked at the link and thought "What? $20!" then realized it said bulk.
> It took me a couple of seconds to realize why I would need those in bulk.
> 
> Now I just need a way to remove a super stripped screw that's deep in a guitar...



Don't cut the screws. Take a heavy plier and screw it out by the head of the screw.


----------



## mwcarl (Apr 24, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Don't cut the screws. Take a heavy plier and screw it out by the head of the screw.



The only reason I think cutting the screw is better is that there is more room in the cavity to work with when the tremolo claw is out. Also you lessen the chance that you damage the claw.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 24, 2013)

I reckon that screw extractors may work as well. 

Replace them with a Robertson screw and all your problems will be solved.


----------



## Bucketheadtwo (Apr 24, 2013)

I removed the trem claw screws with a pair of linesman's pliers that I had lying around. I blocked the trem off with my wood block (bridge is at level angle) and then unhooked the springs. Since I've blocked it and only the strings are pulling on the bridge, will it be unstable? I tuned it back to standard and it's blocked one way, so that you can't push it in the "detune" direction. The springs and claw are just loose with the back cavity plate keeping everything inside.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 25, 2013)

Since I set up my Floyds once for every string change and then only fine tune for changes in temperature and huimidity with the claw in the back, I really can't be bothered with the regular claw. I've installed the Schaller Sure Claw to make life loads easier.


----------



## Khaerruhl (Apr 25, 2013)

It should be fine with stability and such. I blocked off the trem on my old Ibanez from 86 with an Edge original, and it's doing just fine.


----------



## Bucketheadtwo (Apr 25, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Since I set up my Floyds once for every string change and then only fine tune for changes in temperature and huimidity with the claw in the back, I really can't be bothered with the regular claw. I've installed the Schaller Sure Claw to make life loads easier.


 
After a quick Googling, that thing sounds like the single greatest musical invention that I have ever come by. I'LL TAKE 20.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 25, 2013)

^Well, i personally love the hell out of it. A well balanced, full-floating tremolo will only need a minor adjustment of the springs to get it back in tune after you've moved it, and with the Sure Claw you can do so even without removing the back cover.

The only downside is that they don't allow you to have more than three springs, so you'll have to go for heavy duty ones instead of increasing the number.


----------

